
Ask HN: What will be the tech trends in 2019? - shubidubi
AI? AR&#x2F;VR? Autonomous cars? Crypto? What is your prediction?
======
mortivore
I think crypto is dead, and not coming back. I also think ML will continue to
be a big thing, and a lot of startups will center around that. I don't think
VR will make it big until the next generation of consoles. I don't think
people really care about AR at all. The IoT space will continue to grow, and
take over more and more things. I think autonomous delivery systems will be
combined with food delivery services.

Wish: Really hoping flying drone delivery, but don't foresee that for a while.
If Amazon can figure out a good way for a robot to pick out food, then you
could literally order the food on your phone, it can be picked out from a
warehouse/grocery, picked up by a flying drone, and delivered directly to your
house or wherever you currently are. I really want this service.

~~~
dabockster
> Crypto is dead

Agreed. I think 2019 will be the giant finale. Think tons of scandals, SEC
shenanigans, and one big nail in the coffin to finish it all off (probably
will be something related to how China has over 51% of the mining compute
power).

------
k4ch0w
AI, specifically GAN's I expect to see more cool use cases.

Typescript will be more heavily adopted.

I am seeing more startups using GCP over AWS, it'll be interesting to see if
this continues. I do a lot of due diligence and is purely speculation on
personal experience.

Kubernetes in use for development using minikubes on individual developer
machines.

Privacy concerns by the general public and what happens with their data. I
don't expect an uproar in 2019, but I think people are realizing how much is
collected on them.

I share the sentiment that a recession is mounting, no one can time the
markets though. Ideas that make me lean that way are ridiculous valuations on
non profitable businesses, Corp Tax cuts are ending, uncertainty in what China
is doing, rise of gig economy with a decrease in steady income and fresh grads
with a unwanted degree and high student debt loans. We may be at the later
stage of a debt cycle too according to Ray's book. Check out
[https://www.principles.com/big-debt-crises/](https://www.principles.com/big-
debt-crises/).

~~~
amunategui
Can't agree more with your GCP vs AWS mention. I have deployed my share of
models on both platforms and GCP, with Cloud ML is much much easier esp. with
Tensorflow. That said, hoping that 2019 makes it even easier as its still too
complex for my taste.

------
schwinn
5G and with it, new use cases like self-driving cars and IoT becoming a
reality. While it won't immediately be available in all markets, ATT's
announcement last week was a big step forward. I believe this time next year
many of us will be talking about developing new applications that take
advantage of 5G.

~~~
brad0
I am excited to see the uptake of 5G next year. As far as I understand it’s
going to be a price similar to our current 4G plans.

I would love to see a network that is much slower (maybe 2G speeds) that is
ultra cheap to use.

IoT and other low bandwidth systems could use this. Hell, even a free system
based on mesh networking would be really cool!

------
brad0
I think another recession will start next year. Lots more tech IPOs before
that happens I expect.

We will see a lot more investment in autonomous delivery. This means smaller
scale vehicles that can fit in the bike lane delivering groceries, last-mile
Amazon/Walmart packages etc.

~~~
tabtab
Vandals love targeting street-bots. Maybe if enough of them are around, then
the vandals will either grow bored, or the incidents will be overshadowed by
the shear delivery volume.

